# 1974 Ariens snowblower 6hp techumseh



## El Toro (Jan 15, 2015)

New member and I'm glad I found this forum ! So I need some help with my $30.00 Craigslist purchase!

I've done all of the matenence that I can but it seems as if the main auger is binding somewhere because machine does not throw snow very far .

I first thought the belt was slipping so I replaced it , also the engine speed doesn't vary much as if the governor is out of adjustment.

With the drive disengaged should the auger ( first and second stage ) spin easily ?
Thanks in advance

Shawn


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

change the impeller bearing


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

On my '71 Ariens, the augers will spin by hand, with the tractor disengaged and the engine off, but not at all "easily"..they are not loose, they take some effort to move them..

what was the condition of the snow when you tried to use it?
if it was wet slushy snow, and the temp was above 28F (-2C) or so, then that kind
of performance is normal and doesn't mean anything is "wrong" with the snowblower..

But if it was 20F (-7C) or colder, and you had more than 6" of dry fluffy snow,
then it should throw very well..

So what was the snow like?

Scot


----------



## El Toro (Jan 15, 2015)

The snow was dry and loose , but I had similar issues last winter lots of noise and effoft but not really throwing the snow . I've cleaned the carburator changed drive belt's tried adjusting the governor but I'm thinking this paddle kit I've seen installed on you tube might be the next thing I try. I will inspect the drive bearings for play .

It just seems as if the engine has to overcome all of the resistence in the impeller/ auger.

Check out this video , the engine is full throttle with the drive engaged.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Runs great, better video would be snow engaging. She's a tiny little girl and needs some time to process snow.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking at the video I would say your problem is with the impeller. Maybe a bad bearing or the impeller itself isn't fixed to the shaft. It is definitely not spinning at an rpm consistent with the engine speed. I would say your augers are spinning faster than the impeller.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree with everyones assessment, as the auger looks great, yet the impeller is rotating too slowly. I wonder if the impeller pins are broken?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Seems like the impeller shear pin is broken. Easy to check... Can you rotate the impeller by hand.. the impeller drive should turn the augers.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yep..I also agree, the impeller looks "loose" on its shaft..
thats clearly the problem..

It's a 22,000 series..not sure which model, but the buckets should be similar..
the parts manual:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PRM 22000.pdf

shows a pin on the impeller..see page 10.
#68 on the diagram, part #58007, roll pin.

thats probably your culprit..
I have never looked at one of these impeller pins close-up and in person before..
anyone ever change/fix one?

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I pulled the impeller off of one of my late 70s 924000 series and it had 2 standard roll pins in it.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

I replaced the roll pin on dads' '67. I think it had sucked up gravel at EOD.


----------



## El Toro (Jan 15, 2015)

So tried to turn the impeller and it does spin but I need to find a way to stop the auger from turning to measure for any slipping.

I'll get back to you guy's when I'm done testing it !

Thanks again for all of your advice !

Shawn


----------

